# lineup



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

so since Yi is sign will he start? what is the lineup going to look like?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Mo Williams
Michael Redd
Bobby Simmons
Charlie Villanueva
Andrew Bogut

Yi

That makes the most sense to me, but Yi may demand a starting job.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Mo Williams
> Michael Redd
> Bobby Simmons
> Charlie Villanueva
> ...


once he is signed, he is done...he will lose all of his demands. Who is going to play defense on this team? Who is going to rebound, block, and steal shots? Personally, I think you guys need a guy like Noah or Chandler in that mix to balance out the team.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Now if they could only resign Charlie Bell.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

PD said:


> once he is signed, he is done...he will lose all of his demands. Who is going to play defense on this team? Who is going to rebound, block, and steal shots? Personally, I think you guys need a guy like Noah or Chandler in that mix to balance out the team.


They definitely are talented offensively. Possibly one of the more dangerous teams in the league. However they have no one that can block, or average 10+ rebounds. We'll see how big of a problem it becomes.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Charlie V. showed some ability to block shots his rookie year in Toronto, h fell way off last season, but reagular minutes at the 4 spot should get him at 1 per game. Same goes for Bogut, when Healthy he should get you one per. Dan Gad... has shown with minutes he is a decent shot blocker, but he will be burried on the pine with the other bigs getting major minutes.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

PG: Maurice Williams...Lynn Greer
SG: Michael Redd...Desmond Mason
SF: Bobby Simmons...David Noel...Damir Markota...Awvee Storey
PF: Charlie Villanueva...Yi Jianlian...Brian Skinner
C: Andrew Bogut...Dan Gadzuric...Jake Voskhul

Yeah, they still need to re-sign Charlie Bell to sure up that backcourt off the bench, Although, Greer could be a decent player.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> PG: Maurice Williams...Lynn Greer
> SG: Michael Redd...Desmond Mason
> SF: Bobby Simmons...David Noel...Damir Markota...Awvee Storey
> PF: Charlie Villanueva...Yi Jianlian...Brian Skinner
> ...


Skinner hasn't signed yet. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

This team will have a unique mix. Unfortunately, unless Bogut learned how to block a shot this team will be vulnerable all the time. I would love to see a fast paced team that will score 105-108 per game. BUT they will probably give up 110 per game. Charlie Bell could certainly help on the defensive side. This is the year that I expect to find out who Andrew Bogut really is. 15/10 sounds good from him right now.

The rotation will hopefully look something like this

Bogut/Gadz
Villanueva/Yi/Simmons
Simmons/Mason/Yi/Villanueva
Redd/Mason
Mo/Bell

We will have to score 105 at least to be a .500 team.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

wishful thinking that Bogut and Villanueva becoming shot blockers...you guys will need another trade, possibly one of your bigs and likely Villanueva. And you will need D-SF. Mason and Simmons are nice but they are just average bench guys. What about Villanueva for Artest? Seriously, if you can net someone like Marion for cheap, you will become contender fast. This team will get destroyed by Chicago, Detroit, and Boston (unless KG is out for the season).


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> Now if they could only resign Charlie Bell.


They will!

And eventually, one of those people who can play small forward will be traded.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

narek said:


> They will!
> 
> And eventually, one of those people who can play small forward will be traded.


I'd say let Simmons play to get his value up and then trade him for a pick or role players/prospects.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I think the lineup should be

PG- Mo Williams
SG- Michael Redd
SF- Charlie Villanueva
PF- Yi Jianlian
C- Andrew Bogut

It'd be better to play all those guys at once. That'd be some crazy *** offense. Sure, it might be horrible defensively, but I think we all know that this team is never gonna be a great defensive team with these players. Plus, if Villanueva, Jianlian and Bogut play enough together, they could become a pretty damn good frontcourt. That frontcourt has a lotta potential.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> I think the lineup should be
> 
> PG- Mo Williams
> SG- Michael Redd
> ...


That sure is a line up that has a potential to score a lot of points, but I don 't think Yi will start this year, probably next year at the earliest.


----------



## woodsboy (Aug 17, 2006)

As a huge bucks fan, I still don't think that Yi will start this year. I hope he surprises me but I think he's going to be a bust. 

The lineup will look like this: 

PG: Williams / Bell
SG: Redd / Mason
SF: Simmons / Mason / Noel
PF: Vill / Yi / Ruffin
C: Bogut / Gadzoo / Vokshul 

Depending on Simmons' health and the way the two guys play in camp, Mason might overtake Simmons as a starter. 

I think they're going to try to run lineups with Vill or Yi at the 3, something that looks like this:

PG: Bell
SG: Mason
SF: Vill / Yi
PF: Gadzoo
C: Bogut 

I like being able to run a second unit that looks like that. But the arguments are right - the Bucks need some power at the 4. Vill might be able to develop some power, and Bogut needs to learn to play bigger. I'm hoping for nearly 10rpg from Bogut, but I'm worried that Vill isn't capable of much more than 8. 

I look for Bogut and Villenueva to have their biggest stat years so far barring injury. I think MoWill probably should be better as well. If the team isn't devistated by injury I think they'll probably be a top 5 team in the East.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I see the rotation as:

PG: Williams.... Bell,Ivey
SG: Redd........ Mason
SF: Simmons..... Mason, Storey
PF: Villanueva.. Yi
C: Bogut....... Gadzuric,Voshkul

I think Sessions and Noel start in the D-League, Walker and Ruffin get cut.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

According to the Journal, Williams,Redd,Mason,Yi and Bogut have been playing together alot in practice, this very well could be their starting 5 in their exhibition opener tonight against the Bulls.

http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=672236


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

From what I've been reading, CV has been disappointing in practice and Yi has done well, don't be surprised if Yi starts.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Simmons and CharlieV hasn't played competitive ball for quite some time now, so not surprised if they'll take longer to get back into the groove.

Sounds great though, go prove yourselve Yi!!


----------

